# BBC Radio 5 live - IVF Children and Young Adults



## GillBBC

We'd like to speak to a young adult born as a result of IVF. It will be on Tuesday 23rd April for the Shelagh Fogarty programme. If you can help please call Gill Blackwood - 0161 335 6506 or email [email protected] Thankyou so much Gill.


----------

